# Lice or mites- What to do



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

It is freezing here! I can't believe I am having this issue! I have been having an issue with Agustus. Well today I notice on Clem (my big white girl) that there are some little redish bugs. So I search all the goats one hair at a time and find some on all the big goats. I try again to clean out the stall but only the top layer will come up (bottom layer frozen). I dust all goats and stalls with D. Earth. What else can I do????? Yikes! No wonder Augustus has the itches! I can only imagine that this is from the repeated vet visits or maybe even from coming from the horse barn over to the goats!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I used a pour on insecticide called CyLence. It gets rid of horn flies, face flies, biting & sucking lice & is safe for very young kids & lactating mammals. It worked great! 
I've heard that deworming them with Ivermectin should work also.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have VetRx? run that down their spine -- kills lice from what Ashley tells me  

Lice issues in the winter are not uncommon thats actually when most issues arise due to them staying indoors a lot.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Karen, what's the dosage you use for Cylence? Somebody told my 8cc's but I can't believe that's right. Also, I've heard that Ivermectin won't kill of type of lice -- I can't remember if it's sucking or biting, though.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I use synergize from Jeffers.....syringe it down the spine....I used about 4-5 cc's for my 75 lb pygmy/alpine mix.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

citylights said:


> Karen, what's the dosage you use for Cylence? Somebody told my 8cc's but I can't believe that's right. Also, I've heard that Ivermectin won't kill of type of lice -- I can't remember if it's sucking or biting, though.


wont kill biting lice since they dont ingest enough blood to actually kill them


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

citylights said:


> Karen, what's the dosage you use for Cylence? Somebody told my 8cc's but I can't believe that's right. Also, I've heard that Ivermectin won't kill of type of lice -- I can't remember if it's sucking or biting, though.


I did 1cc/25 pounds repeat it 3 weeks later again with success. There is no milk with-holding time or any age limit. You drip it along the spine. It was great! We had the sucking lice last year. Winter is a time to check your goats & watch for itching especially with those thick winter coats. I didn't even notice in my herd last year until the kids were born & I noticed them scratching a lot. The one little girl had a nice shiny coat & then I saw upon closer inspection the little white eggs & then the actual lice itself. It cleared right up with treatment of all of the girls though & hasn't returned since.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I do have vetRX. I can try that also. I am so grossed out! My barn is clean compared to most I visit! I scrapped all the top hay, redusted everything, and am worming everyone. I will also continue the d. earth and try the vetRX.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

4kids -- don't be grossed out! We all get the little nasties. Sometimes I think they come in on the feed or something. and when it's cold out and warm and toasty in the barn...well, you know. If you're trying to stick to a more natural type of animals care instead of Cylence or one of those, Sevin dust is pretty mild so to speak. It's in oultry dust and fleas powder is a plant based poison -- are pyrethrins marigold based? I can't remember.

Karen, thanks for the dosage -- I thought 8 ccs was an awful lot ofr a pygmy goat!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The last time I used a pour on it actually burned my goats skin and took forever to heal, so I'm done with pour on.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I clean my barn out completely every week & put fresh new stuff in & was appalled & embarrassed last year to find out that my goats had lice. I thought at the time that only unkept dirty places would get lice, but it can happen to anyones herd.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Good suggestions from everyone. Thanks. I rewormed all goats except babies. Dusted goats, and hay, cleaned out the top layer, airing out and going to relayer some hay. Phew! Nothing like Monday!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm having this issue too. 
Not to change to subject or anything but are there any pregnancy safe or all natural lice powders?


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I would dust them with Sevin (10% Carbaryl) Just dust around the spot and not the whole goat unless you see mites all over. Could also be a Chigger that is wintering over in some feed.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

or d. earth. We have used it for fleas with sucess


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I used Sevin Dust on my adults and around the sheds...then on the babies, I used Lavaggio (Lice-B-Gone) spray for humans. It's all natural and killed the lice without harming the babies.


----------

